# Too aware of the process of falling asleep.



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello!

Here's the deal: I'm too aware of the process of falling asleep.
I've been for a couple months. It's getting better as time goes by, and as my DP slowly (very, very, veeeery slowly mind you) goes away, and now I only have it a couple nights a week, but if anyone has any tips in how to get rid of this I'd be so, so grateful!
It's just absolutely annoying to deal with...I can never have nice sleep because of it.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

That sounds rough.

You could try melatonin. I've heard that's pretty good for falling asleep.

Maybe working out during the day could exhaust you enough later on too.

Just some thoughts!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

SolomonOrlando said:


> That sounds rough.
> 
> You could try melatonin. I've heard that's pretty good for falling asleep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'll try!

I just think that its probably because I'm so aware of absolutely *everything*. It's so annoying.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

dope said:


> Hello!
> 
> Here's the deal: I'm too aware of the process of falling asleep.
> I've been for a couple months. It's getting better as time goes by, and as my DP slowly (very, very, veeeery slowly mind you) goes away, and now I only have it a couple nights a week, but if anyone has any tips in how to get rid of this I'd be so, so grateful!
> It's just absolutely annoying to deal with...I can never have nice sleep because of it.


Its called Insomnia

If you can reduce your anxiety and quieten your mind it will go away...

The million dollar question with DP is HOW do you reduce anxiety and racing mind levels?????


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> Its called Insomnia


If it were insomnia I'd be having trouble falling asleep, but I don't. I'm just aware of the process of falling asleep.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You said you cant have nice sleep because of it....Thats insomnia!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Most DP sufferers have trouble going asleep naturally...They also have trouble staying asleep...

Its all insomnia!!!

Maybe start by trying to reduce stress levels...


----------



## Mujh (Nov 27, 2017)

I had this happen before, I'd just be so super aware that I could actually feel the transition into nearly sleeping and then of course that would snap me back awake.

It's really irritating, I agree. But like all things, it passed for me. It can rear it's head sometimes like tonight but overall I believe you will likely get over it to some degree.


----------



## Clarita (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi. I see you haven't logged in for a while. I'm going through the same thing for two months now. Did you get anywhere with this as far as figuring out a solution? It's pretty distressing but I believe there's a psychological answer for this. It didn't start off as insomnia, it was just acute awareness that then turned into insomnia, perhaps. I believe if I get rid if this habit, there would be no insomnia issues.


----------



## Clarita (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi. I see you haven't logged in for a while. I'm going through the same thing for two months now. Did you get anywhere with this as far as figuring out a solution? It's pretty distressing but I believe there's a psychological answer for this. It didn't start off as insomnia, it was just acute awareness that then turned into insomnia, perhaps. I believe if I get rid if this habit, there would be no insomnia issues.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Try eliminating caffeine. That's cokes, coffee, iced tea etc. It made a big difference in my sleep habits. I can fall asleep at the keyboard now, and as a former

sufferer of severe insomnia, I love it!


----------



## Clarita (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi forestx, I don't consume such things. For me it's the awareness of the mind going into sleep. I'm aware I'm winding down and it's like I stop it from happening by thinking about it. Nightmare really.


----------

